# Stereograms



## Wizerzak (Dec 16, 2010)

Can anyone else here see stereograms? They're my favourite type of 3D seeing as you need no glasses and, unlike a 3ds, you don't need to slide a switch to go back to 2D, just go back to looking normally. 

My fav type of stereograms are the autostereograms:





as fewer people can see them and any onlookers can't see what your seeing. (i also have one of these in my sig)

The other type is the stereo pairs like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hich you merge the two images together, this way you can see it in either 2d or 3d.

It is possible to get videos of both types of stereogram but the stero-pairs are far more common.
Autostereogram video:


Stereo-pair video:


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Love stuff like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although...I didn't really see anything with the snowman one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Say something...but dunno really what.


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 16, 2010)

I can see the autostereograms very easily.  It takes me about 5 seconds to get the pic on average.  The one you posted is two ostriches (or similar big birds) with a huge moon or sun on the left side.  You need good eyes to see stereograms,  my bro who has a weak left eye has never been able to see them, and still doubt that an actual 3D image is hidden in the pic, to this day.

I didn't know there were stereograms vids...  I'll have to check them out.

The vid was alright, but a bit colorless, due to the use of "TV no-signal snow" as a background.  But I guess it fits the theme of the snowman.  For those wondering, the snowman loses his hat and picks it up twice, then throws a snowball, before running away terrified by a menacing ...  (not telling you what.  Watch it and find out by yourself.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought about hiding this in a spoiler alert, but then, it doesn't spoil much if you can see it, and if you can't, it will just help you to see the 3D effect if you know what you're supposed to see.

Would be easier to see the vid in full screen, though, because the surroundings of the video window is distracting, when you're trying to focus on the 3D effects.

Best advice I can give to people new to stereograms: Don't look at your computer screen! Try to imagine it's just a window, and your looking through it to the other side.  The 3D effect will magically appear.  As I was saying, takes me just a few seconds with this technique.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Love stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool i must have good eyes then cause i get the autostereograms almost instantly and the pairs (that lion one) in about 3 secs


----------



## Law (Dec 16, 2010)

I used to be able to see them, but now I can't.

I blame the internet for taking away my eyesight.

edit: I can see the pairs using the finger technique, but I can never keep focus.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 16, 2010)

The two lions are the wrong way round, and if you know how to, you can also invert the 3D image.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 16, 2010)

WHOAH i didn't know this stuff was out there, 3D images, is this bad for my eyes? lol


----------



## Trollology (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you teach me how to see the 3D in that first green picture you posted?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

I like stereograms; I'm good with them too.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 16, 2010)

can't see anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My 3D experience with movies has also been really poor. Some people say they can always see the 3D effect, but I can't even with glasses. Sometimes it's there, and sometimes it's just 2D


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 16, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> can't see anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in the cinema its a different type of 3d you NEED glasses to view that in 3d


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 16, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Can you teach me how to see the 3D in that first green picture you posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it does take practice at first.  You can also get very close to the image (like two inches from your screen) so your eyes are completely out of focus with the pic, then slowly step back, but don't let your eyes get a clear focus on the pic again, or you'll have to start over.  Just imagine you're focusing on the wall behind your computer screen, but still looking at the monitor (as if it was a clear window).  Practice makes perfect.  It just takes me a few seconds.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 16, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant in the cinema, with those special glasses. Even with those on, sometimes the effect just disappears, and it's 2D or just very blurry. I've had this several times, and it's just me


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I had two autostereogram books as a kid, loved them. It can take some practice to be able to see them... it can be easier for someone who isn't used to them to cross your eyes when looking at them, but this produces an inverted image. But, it lets you get the hang of it. The technique to see it properly is to essentially focus on a point _beyond_ the image. One way is to stick your nose right up to it, without focusing on the image. Then, without adjusting your focus, slowly move your face away from it, until you see it.

Again, it takes practice.



			
				Dust2dust said:
			
		

> I can see the autostereograms very easily.  It takes me about 5 seconds to get the pic on average.  *The one you posted is two ostriches (or similar big birds)* with a huge moon or sun on the left side.  You need good eyes to see stereograms,  my bro who has a weak left eye has never been able to see them, and still doubt that an actual 3D image is hidden in the pic, to this day.
> 
> Cranes, I would think.
> 
> ...



Faulty glasses most likely... It depends on the cinema/technology they are using, but the glasses often have some sort of camera/sensor on them (not sure exactly what, but it's located on the bridge of the glasses). If you block it with a finger for example, the 3D effect turns off. And there might be faulty scenes too, when I was watching How to Train Your Dragon, a couple scenes (for some seconds) just turned blurry...


----------



## Tanas (Dec 16, 2010)

@Y05h1, the pictures of  the lions are the wrong way round, the 3d is inverted.


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ahh, looks like you're right. The lion _is_ sunken in rather than on top... took me a while to notice.

Anyhoo, here are some easy ones to get started with, for those that are new to autostereograms:









Not the coolest, but they aren't as difficult to get a grasp of. Once you get it right, you should see the fish and coins in separate layers.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 16, 2010)

I hate these.
Cuz I can't see them.
I have poor eyesight in my left eye, so that could by why. I understand the technique and everything, but can't see it at all. I'm also color blind, so perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## mameks (Dec 16, 2010)

Reading back, my poor eyesight in _both_ eyes would explain why I have difficulty with these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-8.50 in my left eye, -8.75 in my right. :3


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 16, 2010)

I seriously cannot figure out how to make these work for me.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 16, 2010)

i can see crosseyed sterograms but i have no clue on the big auto sterogram


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 16, 2010)

I really like Stereograms. I like seeing the 3D, but after a while, they tend to give me a headache, which kind of sucks


----------



## nando (Dec 16, 2010)

i can't see the ones with two images, my eyes only overlap the images half way. i never though of making a stereogram animation. that's gonna be my next project.


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 16, 2010)

If you have poor eyesight, but you wear your glasses, it should be fine. Colour blindness won't matter either. It's overlapping images that creates the effect, even in the autostereograms (it's just less apparent). So whether or not your eyesight is poor has no effect. (If on the other hand you were to have problems with the muscles in your eyes, that would be a good excuse...). Just keep at it, it's not easy


----------



## Rydian (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't like the double-image ones because I can't focus far enough to get the images to overlap easily, so I have to reduce the size of them.

I like the autostereogram ones the best.

Also this.

http://www.leweyg.com/download/SIRD/q2/index.html

Yes, I've tried it, and it's hard to play like that, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

When it comes to looking past the image I can manage that but when it comes to crossing my eyes I can do that to quite an extreme.


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I can cross one eye without crossing the other


----------



## jan777 (Dec 17, 2010)

I can see auto one, by starting with my nose pressed against it, but those cross eyed one? Not even close.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> I can see auto one, by starting with my nose pressed against it, but those cross eyed one? Not even close.


If you make the images a lot smaller it's easier, because then you can move them closer until they overlap.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> I can cross one eye without crossing the other


I can do that too, actually.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 17, 2010)

Am I really supposed to see a Snowman in all that static?  This isn't working for me.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Am I really supposed to see a Snowman in all that static?  This isn't working for me.


Yep, it fucks about with it's hat, throws a snowball then is chased away by a snowplough. The end.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 17, 2010)

No, your supose to play quake crossed eyed.


----------



## updowners (Dec 17, 2010)

Games + Stereogram Stuff = ???

Tetris 


Quake 2


Spoiler


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 17, 2010)

That Tetris game is a nice tech demo... but a terrible version of Tetris. And you're a little late with the Quake 2. Rydian beat you to it.


----------



## updowners (Dec 17, 2010)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> That Tetris game is a nice tech demo... but a terrible version of Tetris. And you're a little late with the Quake 2. Rydian beat you to it.



I feel... so slow...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel so left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't see anything properly


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I feel so left out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not alone. D;

I can't see anything either. I really can't figure it out. Does anyone have any suggestions? I do have poor eyesight, but I'm wearing glasses.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, no matter how i try, i don't get the other pics and i can't see the snowman. though i noticed there was something moving in the snowman vid.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2010)

1 - Hold your finger in front of your screen and look at it.

2 - Look at your screen, do you see two of your finger?  This is looking "through" your finger, you're looking past it, focusing on something behind it.

3 - Hold up two fingers, one from each hand, hold them next to each other.  Try to look past them until they overlap.  You'll see three fingers!  The two edge ones are sort of transparent, and the middle one is solid.

4 - Move your fingers a bit apart and try it again.  See how far apart they can get before you're unable to get the image to overlap.  The trick is getting them to overlap.

5 - Apply that to the images.  Try to look past them, and you'll see vague shapes.  Focus further away until the shapes overlap.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 17, 2010)

wow that tetris games's amazing. 

i think the pairs should be easier to learn as it is easier to explain. If you focus on the same point in both images then try to merge them together and make them overlap (use rydian's technique above) so you see a third image in the middle. Also when looking around the image, don't actually move your eyes just sort of look out of the corner of your eyes until you become more confidant at it.

EDIT: Here's a couple of links:

About the types of viewing
How to see them


----------

